# NHS appointment after private clinic BFN



## londonite (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey just wondering if anyone had any advice

I had my fertility tests done at St Georges on the NHS in October and speed demons they are ,we will get the results back this week!  Questions;

DO we tell them we went privately and tried IVF ,or will this delay or NHS attempt?

Secondly where can we go in Wandsworth? Is ST heliers our only option?

Thanks, if anyone has any knowledge, Id love to hear back
x


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello londonite,

I'm very new on here (and in fact to ivf in general) but as I live in Wandsworth too I'm going to try and help! 

Out of interest why did you have your tests done at St George's and were they just blood/SA tests? I cannot believe they have only just been sent back to you. 

When I went to see my GP and talk to her about being added to the NHS waiting list I asked whether having private treatment would affect us having NHS treatment. I was told no, it woudln't. I asked whether there was a maximum number of private treatments we could have before we would be removed from the waiting list - she said no. 

I was told that all Wandsworth NHS potential IVF patients must go to St Helier for a fertility asssessment. They then decide whether to authorise putting you on this list. Once approved, you're given a list of clinics where you can be treated. You get to choose where you go from the lsit (and are not restricted to St Heliers), but how many treatments you have depends on the clinc you choose as some are more expensive than others. 

So from what my GP told me you shouldn't be disadvantaged from alredy having private IVF. BUT what I understood from the questions the GP asked, other reasons to exclude from NHS might be if you already had children together or either of you children with other previous partners and age. GP said 39 is upper limit for treatment. I was told previously 37 was the lower limit for treatment but not sure if this is still the case. I was told this when I was 35 - so waited until I was 37 to go back to GP to be put on NHS list and then got told we needed to get tests together quick and get moving asap since I was 37...go figure!! 

So in conclusion, I'd go and check with your GP. From what I was told, having had private treatment shouldn't make a difference in Wandsworth. 

Hope this helps! 

x


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

I would expect it's upto you if you tell them you went private but some PCT's may have criteria that only allows a certain amount of cycles (private or NHS) before they assign funding.

Find out what your PCT criteria is

sutton & Merton is here http://www.suttonandmerton.nhs.uk/ec/localservices/update/readnew.asp?id=50

FYI, I started at St Helier in Oct 2009 and am due to go back in Sept just to get on the waiting list list that is apparently 2.5 years long. Speedy process it's not!


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Wowsers, MrsMock, 2.5 years is a long time to wait. The GP (I'm in Wandsworth PCT) had told us 4 months for the fertility assessment at St Helier from her writing the referral letter and then if approved 12 months from there for treatment at one of their approved clinics. Its interesting to hear your experience though. I've been for a consultation at the Lister this morning and the GP had told me to hold off on private treatment since I could have the investigation work done on the NHS, indicating I wouldn't have to wait long! In the end we've decided to proceed privately so, thank you, your message has made me feel better about this decision. Good luck for your appointment in September.


----------



## londonite (Jun 15, 2010)

Hurrah finally some responses!thanks alot ladies.

I asked to go to St Georges-I dont know why.We didnt know that they didnt do ivf. All my tests were done under NHS in October-badly..one scan was even done 3 times with the computer turned off-nice.
I had results back this month, consultant had no explanation other than we should go private.They have finally put me on tamoxifen (like chlomid) and Im waiting to hear back from the PCT re ivf.

I have tried IUI and IVF privately as was going out of my head waiting for NHS. really dont want to go to St Heliers though as I hear its more stressful than other clinics and I am trying to cut back on stress as have reached my limit!!

Goodluck with your treatments and thanks again
Wandsworth does bite


----------



## happysputnik (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like you had a really tough time at St George's, I'm sorry to hear that. 

If you've already had private IVF and IUI treatmentss, does this mean you've already had some investigations done and potentially know where your issues are? I ask because I asked my GP this specific question - if we went private could I take all the test results from the Lister (e.g., checking tubes are open for IUI etc) to an NHS assessment and she thought I could. 

Good luck with the PCTfor your IVF decision. I've personally not heard anything bad about St Heliers (in fact I heard one of the female IVF Drs there is very highly respected) my only objection is the distance from the part of Wandsworth I live in!


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Happysputki - Glad you feel better about your decision.  I too am going private whilst jumping through the NHS hoops (it's my backup plan).  I did have the tests done on the NHS though which took about 6 months so that saved us a few pennies, but thinking about it, if I was to do it again I don't think I'd wait.    

Londonite - Good luck with your treatment I agree the NHS route is far too stressful which is such a shame.

with reagrds to results I got my GP to request them from St Helier and he gave me copies, I then have taken these to Guys so I guess it works the other way round - private to NHS - assuming you wan to tell them about your previosu cycles.

My experience with St HElier has been ok, just frustrating from a process point of view, the Nurses are lovely and all but 1 doc I have seen so far been fabbo.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------

